# free motorbike rack



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Previously fitted to 1999 Georgieboy Landau on Chevy P32 Chassis.

To fit this rack to the RV, you must first have 2 off 2" square sockets welded to the underside of the chassis rails........... at the rear end..........errrrr, obviously!. 8O  The rack simply plugs into these in seconds and is secured with heavy duty quick release spring pins.

The rack was bespoke designed by myself (an aircraft engineer of 20 years experience) and proffesionally welded (I'm a designer, not a welder!  ) The rack has been used for the last 4 years to carry a Honda CBF250 at 140kg with no signs of stress or fatigue failures in either the material or the welds.

My personal opinion is that this rack is far safer and far more stable than the usual offerings mounted on just one centre hitch point which have an unseen tendancy to "see-saw".

If you're quick, you can see the required sockets on my RV before my pride and joy goes to her new home next Friday.

3 miles from junction 19 of the M6, Cheshire.

Free to a good home..................tho' a couple of bottles of cheap plonk would be very much appreciated!  

Paul.

07979 290950


----------

